# Giving up my pony



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Am so sad, have been loaning a lovely 14.2 mare for the past several months and now cos of financial troubles and the fact that we are meant to be saving for our wedding I am having to give her up as I cant afford to loan her anymore. I gave notice to her owner a few weeks ago and am loaning her up until the end of this month. Problem is i cant ride due to my injured arm so looks like i wont even get to ride her before my loan ends. so pants. im going to miss having a horse


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

If she is local to you maybe you could offer the owner that you could help out with riding the pony a few days per week in exchange of yard duties once your arm is better.

Good Luck i hope you can sort something out as it sounds like you are devastated.

XxX


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

blackdiamond's suggestion is a good one. Once your arm is better you can offer to help out for the odd ride, or offer to help look after the pony if the owner ever needs someone (eg if she goes on holiday, is ill, etc).


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

The owner is a really nice lady, im sure she will ask me to muck out occasionally and get a ride in return, will see how it goes


----------

